
Elli: Performance oriented web server written in Erlang - sbhat7
http://www.wooga.com/2012/08/woogatech_elli/
======
davidw
I wonder how it compares with all the _other_ high performance Erlang web
servers. He seems familiar with them, so I'm curious what requirements or
functionality changed that they needed to write their own instead of hacking
one of the others.

~~~
lpgauth
According to my simple 'hello world' AB test, elli is about 40% faster than
cowboy.

~~~
davidw
Why is it so much faster? Is it really that much better code, or are there
some tradeoffs in the other ones that Elli approaches in a different way?

~~~
ams6110
He wrote a custom webserver based on his very specific needs. It's not a
general purpose solution, so not too surprising it's faster for his particular
use cases.

~~~
davidw
It'd be interesting to hear about that in more detail - what tradeoffs he made
to get that speedup.

------
ibotty
what's the difference in architecture to the other "big" erlang webservers
(yaws, misultin and cowboy)?

~~~
klibertp
I'm interested in this as well. So far I only read parts of Mochiweb (I needed
some of functionality they implemented in my hobby project, mainly json2.erl
IIRC, but ended reading much more because it was fun :)) and didn't have time
to read through other servers.

Do anyone know if there is somewhere comprehensive comparison of different
http solutions for erlang? Thanks.

------
codeslinger
You may have a problem in your math. A mean of 4.3us with a stdev of 10.9us
should mean that your 99% should be over 26us, unless it's super smooth with a
few huge outliers.

Also, are you sure you didn't mean ms and not us? Seems more likely for an
HTTP service.

~~~
knutin
Thanks for your feedback. Always good to have an extra set of eyes!

To check if the numbers make sense, I dumped the raw data used to compute
these stats and compared elli_stats with the same functions in R and they
match up.

------
johnbellone
Color me disinterested.

Show me a real benchmark. I don't really care if its written in Erlang. I can
likely blow that 'Hello World' away by writing directly to a socket.

~~~
brianfryer
It's attitudes like this that make HN comments so dismal. Ugh.

This is an interesting tool, developed by a group of people doing interesting
things, and it's been shared with the world for others to use and/or improve
on.

While I'm personally not an Erlang developer, I'm grateful for others who
create interesting solutions to their scaling problems. Plus, we utilize
Erlang extensively at Whoosh Traffic -- anything that can inspire our
developers is always welcome.

~~~
johnbellone
I'm sorry, but when the title says 'Performance oriented' anything I expect to
see more than 'Hello world' as the benchmark.

~~~
brianfryer
1) If you aren't going to be sincere, don't apologize.

2) If your expectations aren't being met, ask for what is missing. Don't come
out as an antagonist belittling the author.

Thatnk you for your consideration.

